# Don Pepin Garcia Blue Demi Tasse Cigar Review - Bad construction



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This little cigar had very nice and creamy maduro taste, sometimes even hinting milk chocolate. The wrapper had some veins, but visually quite nice...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia Blue Demi Tasse Cigar Review - Bad construction


----------

